# It's an R58!!!! 😊



## Corvid

After much mind changing and reading I have finally made a decision on my new (and final!!!!) espresso equipment. I went for the Rocket R58 v2 and the Rocket Mazzer Mini Electronic Grinder-Type A. These were ordered today from Bella Barista with the help of the fabulous Claudette! What an asset to a company she is!!!! My decision was based on not only the quality of these two items, but, and I am not afraid to admit it, looks!!! I really feel these two matched pair have the wow factor!! With the R58 being the best looking machine I've seen! I don't doubt there are other machines that could better them and probably be cheaper, but not for looks! I did think long and hard about the Londinium L1, but the size and that handle sticking up made it a nightmare looking for a suitable place in our kitchen. I've loved the Rockets for years, and had I bought anything else, I think I would have regretted it, plus when I walk into my kitchen first thing in the morning, and look at my new shiny combo, I just know it will put a smile on my face. Combine that with a great espresso and what better way to start a day! ?


----------



## Wobin19

Well done you. Get some pics up when it comes in and share with us how you get on with your shiny new combo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shiny new machines

I'm sure u will make nice coffee with them

Enjoy and post pics when they come


----------



## Corvid

Thanks,I will!


----------



## DavidBondy

Corvid said:


> After much mind changing and reading I have finally made a decision on my new (and final!!!!) espresso equipment.


Final? We've heard that one before! Congratulations though on a good choice!


----------



## Yes Row

Where you in there today at about 11am having a demo on the machines?


----------



## Corvid

No, but I was on the phone being told that Claudette will call back after the demonstration!


----------



## Yes Row

Small world!

Enjoy the new toys


----------



## jeebsy

Congratulations.

Out of interest what other grinders did BB mention/suggest?


----------



## Tiny tamper

Congrats corvid, you are going to be wired to the moon with caffeine when that lot arrives nice one


----------



## Corvid

None really, because to be honest I had pretty much made my mind up about Mazzer. The only thing she did say was, that my grinder I have now, a Mahlkonig Vario, would probably suffice. But like I said it doesn't have the look I was after! Mind you the premium Mazzer charge, over and above the price of standard Mazzer Mini, for the Rocket version, is a killer!! Will probably put the Mahlkonig up for sale on here to help offset the cost of it all!


----------



## glevum

Really like the wands on this machine, just needs the joysticks instead of the turny type taps IMO!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Can't wait to see the photos when the rocket lands


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats mate, the R58 is one of the best looking machines out there. Love it!


----------



## anton78

Got mine last week. It's just fantastic. Enjoy!


----------

